# labels im working on



## Dominick (Sep 21, 2008)

Just worked on this one although its not the one im going to use.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 22, 2008)

I like it!!! 

I'm confused tho...if you're not going to use it, what _are_ you going to use?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2008)

I love it Dom!


----------



## Dominick (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks! 


Here is one for the Lambrusco. 








Just some ideas, will make some others.


Joan: I had pre-ordered some pre-made labels where they just stick ur name on the label. The labels I ordered are not original, so I figured id rather create my own artwork and labels from now on.*Edited by: Dominick *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2008)

I like the same design with the different colors scheme, something I have wanted to do but can never get myself to do it.


----------



## Dominick (Sep 22, 2008)

for the Barolo Mondiale*Edited by: Dominick *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 22, 2008)

The King of wines!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 24, 2008)

OMgoodness!!!


Beautiful labels.....Eventhough you have the same theme they are all individually......fantastic!!!!! Great planning, Distinctive!!!!!




Ramona


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 25, 2008)

Dom, nice labels. Clean and crisp looking!! What software did you use?


----------



## Dominick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you!! - I been doing graphics for few years now, although its not my main profession, I do work close with Photoshop CS. - 


Joan: I decided I will be using all 3 labels above, they should be here any day, I can wait to slap on the NERO Labels being thatit's already bottled up. - I really like the Nero, tastes great and is crazy strong. Good stuff. Think Ill be doing more Nero in the future.


If any of you guys need help with design or whatever I can try my best to lend you a hand or re-make a design for you or whatever, I work alot so I dont have alot of time, but I think I can help some forum members out if needed. - Dom


----------



## Kashew (Sep 25, 2008)

Who printed your labels?


----------

